

Linear Algebra for Data Scientists - bpolania
http://alexhwoods.com/2015/07/11/linear-algebra-for-data-scientists/?utm_campaign=Data%2BElixir&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Data_Elixir_44

======
TTPrograms
I tend to think that anybody using the title "Data Scientist" should already
know this material like the back of their hand. Good intro for those looking
to learn, though.

"While in data science it’s not as important, I personally think understanding
(if possible) the algorithm you’re using is a noble goal."

People think this? Good god...

~~~
S4M
Don't you know that we live in a world where anybody who can run couple of
machine libraries in Python can call himself/herself "Data Scientist"? No need
to understand the underlying algorithms!

------
oneloop
Lets make a deal, if you don't know linear algebra please don't call yourself
a data scientist.

~~~
alexhwoods
I agree with everything said above. I think the term "data scientist" is used
very loosely. With some of the "data science" I see in big companies, they
tend to just import the library and leave the math up to PhD's and the writers
of scikit-learn.

I do think this is a problem and that is the point I was trying to get across
when I wrote the post.

------
currentoor
Not bad for an intro to linear algebra but he covers a lot of topics without
diving into the details.

In college I watched the Khan Academy lectures. They were amazing. Made linear
algebra very intuitive. [https://www.khanacademy.org/math/linear-
algebra](https://www.khanacademy.org/math/linear-algebra)

